# Fisker going public



## goneubering

https://www.thestreet.com/investing/fisker-to-go-public-through-reverse-merger-spartan


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Thanks, but bear already has a few pairs of scissors. Bear cannot use them though, as bear lacks an opposable thumb :redface:


----------



## goneubering

Fisker expects the move to generate more than $1 billion in gross proceeds, including $500 million in a fully committed private investment in public equity (PIPE) sale.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Jon Stoppable said:


> Thanks, but bear already has a few pairs of scissors. Bear cannot use them though, as bear lacks an opposable thumb :redface:


Thank you, this was my first thought...ummm  Why is a skizzer makers going public???and aren't they already owned by a public compan...oh..something else.


----------



## dauction

Fisker ...again! lol...no thanks .. Here is the EV you want to be invested in.. NIO https://www.nio.com/news









Ticked at myself because I was going to buy at the $5.00 range, got busy forgot about for a month ... got in at $12 ...it's $15 today










They actually MAKE EV"s ..good ones with lots of range and 4-5 models and a billion Chinese to sell them too

And they have a Formula Racer as well ..


----------



## Jon Stoppable

dauction said:


> And they have a Formula Racer as well ..


Eh. Bear remembers the first time bear wandered into an F1 race. Bear was still some ways off and heard the sound ... THAT sound. FE sounds like an overvoltage vacuum cleaner by comparison.


----------



## dauction

Jon Stoppable said:


> Eh. Bear remembers the first time bear wandered into an F1 race. Bear was still some ways off and heard the sound ... THAT sound. FE sounds like an overvoltage vacuum cleaner by comparison.


Umm this sound ..


----------



## _Tron_

goneubering said:


> https://www.thestreet.com/investing/fisker-to-go-public-through-reverse-merger-spartan


Sad news. Would much prefer them to stay exclusively with private funding. Too many "strings" when a company goes public


----------



## dauction

dauction said:


> Fisker ...again! lol...no thanks .. Here is the EV you want to be invested in.. NIO https://www.nio.com/news
> 
> View attachment 486255
> 
> Ticked at myself because I was going to buy at the $5.00 range, got busy forgot about for a month ... got in at $12 ...it's $15 today
> 
> View attachment 486256
> 
> 
> They actually MAKE EV"s ..good ones with lots of range and 4-5 models and a billion Chinese to sell them too
> 
> And they have a Formula Racer as well ..
> 
> View attachment 486257
> 
> 
> View attachment 486258


NIO over $20.... I was in at $12


----------



## Amos69

Fiskers last venture was great! Owned a Karma like this and it was a fantastic car, better than any of the Tesla's I have driven.










Too bad Finances killed that project. I sold it for $30,000 more than I paid for it after 3 years of use.


----------



## FrenchRidah

I just drove around a Fisker Karma in S Scottsdale earlier, stopped in the middle of the road with hazard lights on, was waving people to go around him. Not sure what happened.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Kevin G said:


> Not sure what happened.


Maybe karma happened.

.


----------



## RavenK

They can re-produce the Fisker Karma but they will go bankrupt again like they previously did. The EV was too expensive and I must say the exterior looks dope, but they lacked quality control and the interior was hideous.


----------



## goneubering

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 502793
> Fiskers last venture was great! Owned a Karma like this and it was a fantastic car, better than any of the Tesla's I have driven.
> 
> View attachment 502794
> 
> 
> Too bad Finances killed that project. I sold it for $30,000 more than I paid for it after 3 years of use.


Sharp looking car.


----------



## RavenK

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 502793
> Fiskers last venture was great! Owned a Karma like this and it was a fantastic car, better than any of the Tesla's I have driven.
> 
> View attachment 502794
> 
> 
> Too bad Finances killed that project. I sold it for $30,000 more than I paid for it after 3 years of use.


You bought the Fisker brand new in 2012 or used? how much did you buy it for and when.

Now they're being sold for 20k+ -o: 
That Fisker has lots of flaws, what was your experience with it?


----------

